Ask HN: Which online learning communities are you a part of besides HN? - febin
======
zachlatta
I run [https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com) where we have a community
of thousands of high school hackers around the US and internationally. Our
Slack is open if anyone wants to join :-).

------
kolikotime
Front-end Masters and Lambda School.

------
mindcrime
Khan Academy, YouTube

------
akulbe
Linux Academy

------
Breadmaker
mvgroup.org

------
karolist
dev.to

